# Irish citizen in France - how to register with authorities if I don't have a "statut"



## Paulo B

Hi,

Would be very grateful if someone is able to assist with information or instructions in any way - as per title, I'm an Irish citizen and I've been living in France for a few months now.

I'm trying to register myself with the French authorities but it appears this is very difficult to do, as I currently don't have a "statut" , e.g. I'm not employed, a student, or retired

To register with all of the relevant authorities I think the "Titre de Sejour" is the first step but it requires a statut 

Huge thank you in advance!


----------



## EuroTrash

If you are an Irish citizen you have freedom of movement. You don't need a titre de séjour.
Everybody has a statut. Presumably if you are none of the things that you have listed, you must be a self supporting inactif because that's about the only one left, therefore that will be the status you give if/when you register for healthcare.
The tax people will work your status out for themselves when you submit your declaration in due course, but if you only arrived this year, that won't be for a long time yet.
Not sure which other authorities you want to register with?


----------



## Paulo B

Thanks for the swift reply - really appreciate the assistance

My understanding is that if I have a titre de sejour it means I can then apply for a social security number and, further down the line, I could then potentially apply for RSA if necessary

Without a titre de sejour and its reference number, I don't seem to have the ability to register (online at least) at pole emploi or amelie.fr

You also mentioned submitting a declaration to the "tax people" - presumably as a foreigner living in France I need to make an annual tax declaration/fill in a personal tax return (am I right in thinking the French tax year is in line with the calendar year?) if so, will this also not be an issue if I can't register online, as above?


----------



## EuroTrash

Are you a jobseeker?
If so I think that is a particular statut for EU citizens.








Démarches - Ministère de l'Intérieur


Le portail officiel du ministère de l’Intérieur consacré aux démarches administratives : carte grise, immatriculation, carte d'identité, passeport, permis de conduire, accueil des étrangers, acquisition et détention d'armes, associations, élections, réglementation routière, volontariats




www.demarches.interieur.gouv.fr




Basically as an EU citizen your right to reside in France as a jobseeker is time limited You can sign up with the Pole Emploi and get support in seekikng work, but you continue to be covered by the social security system of the country you previously lived/worked in, until you find work. You can't claim support from France during that time. You should be able to register with Pole Emploi as an EU citizen without any need for a TdS.
Je suis travailleur étranger : puis-je m’inscrire à Pôle emploi ?
*VOUS ÊTES RESSORTISSANT EUROPÉEN*
_Si vous êtes ressortissant d’un État européen (membre de l’Union Européenne, de l’Espace économique européen, de la Suisse, Monaco, Andorre ou Saint- Martin) et que vous venez travailler en France, *vous n'avez pas besoin de titre de séjour pour vous inscrire à Pôle emploi*. Une pièce d’identité suffit._

Does this help?


----------



## Paulo B

Ok that does help - thanks for the links to right section of the French government website

My situation however, is that I have an Irish passport but I actually lived in the UK prior to moving to France

I'm fortunate enough to have dual citizenship, however does my place of origin (i,e, the UK) rather than Ireland complicate things - especially in regard to the "time limited" element of job seeking status you mention above?

Incidentally, what is the time limit for an EU citizen with job seeking status - I was unaware of this, so thank you very much for pointing this out!


----------



## Lydi

Paulo B said:


> what is the time limit for an EU citizen with job seeking status


You have 3 to 6 months to find a job.


> Vous pouvez venir en France pour y rechercher un emploi pendant une période allant de 3 mois minimum à 6 mois maximum.


Source


----------



## EuroTrash

Paulo B said:


> does my place of origin (i,e, the UK) rather than Ireland complicate things


The disadvantage, I think, is that the UK will not continue to pay unemployment benefits or fund health cover for jobseekers seeking employment in the EU. Whereas if you had been a registered jobseeker in eg Ireland immediately before moving to France, then under the EU social security agreement you would have continued to be covered by the Irish system for up to 6 months.
Which means that really you need private health insurance until you find work, because living in France with no health insurance in place is officially not allowed, plus in any case it's not a good idea because if you're unfortunate enough to need hospital treatment it could be horrendously expensive for you.
Best plan all round seems to be to get your skates on and find a job asap, then you will be able to access French healthcare and none of this will matter any more.


----------



## Paulo B

Thanks both,

If I was PACS'd with a my girlfriend who is a French national, would that have any bearing on this situation? i.e. would that give me a status allowing further time for finding a job or would we have to prove we'd lived together for at least a year?

Alternatively, if I paid for a recognised french course - e.g. DELF, presumably this would give me student status and increase my attractiveness with employers?

For further context, I anticipated a lack of cover in terms of healthcare, and I have private cover from a well known provider.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I think you need to have lived together before you can get PACS'd - but I could be wrong about that. (These things change quickly - and sometimes the specific departement may be stricter about certain conditions than others.)

You can try going the student route - but depending on what kind of course you choose, you may be limited as to when and how long you can work. (Or at least the potential employers will assume that you are eligible only for "student" jobs which are limited and "flex schedule" - besides not paying very well.) What employers here tend to look for are qualifications - meaning academic diplomas and certificates.


----------



## EuroTrash

Looking at this pragmatically, the "time limit" is only an issue if you want to do things "officially". Since in any case you don't have paperwork from the UK, nothing much will change at the end of 3 months. France isn't going to kick you out, as an EU citizen it's not keeping tabs on you. I don't know whether PE will continue to offer you jobseeker support but it's not going to suddenly stop you applying for jobs, as an EU citizen you have that right even if you never registered with PE in the first place. If basically you are in no rush to find a job and just want to live here with your girlfriend, then as long as you don't bring yourself to the attention of the authorities they will take no notice of you. However your first post was about getting a sécu number and opening an améli account etc, and you won't be able to do any of that until you find work. Unless possibly you go the student route, I don't know about that. 
All depends what your plans are...


----------



## Clic Clac

EuroTrash said:


> The disadvantage, I think, is that* the UK will not* *continue* to pay unemployment benefits or fund health cover for *jobseekers seeking employment in the EU. *


Does anyone know if that's the same for French citizens travelling to the UK?


----------



## Paulo B

Ok noted - thanks all

Essentially don't attempt to register and prioritise getting a job ASAP as employer will submit details to relevant authorities when employing me and I will then receive a TIN etc

In the meantime we will be getting PACS'd - I think this will give me at least a better status than just being in France with no employment and no official connection


----------



## EuroTrash

Clic Clac said:


> Does anyone know if that's the same for French citizens *travelling *to the UK?


The issue here is, moving from one country to another as in, going to look for work and live there
Most French citizens cannot in any case go to the UK to look for work, just as Brits can't come to France to look for work, because they don't have the automatic right to work.
I guess the issue could arise for a Brit who has worked in France and is now on chomage and wants to return to the UK (and vice versa). And like I said, I don't think there is any social security agreement in force in these 2 cases, at any rate it wasn't in the Withdrawal Agreement. But some things have been agreed since and I haven't kept up to speed, so it's possible. 
But if you're travelling in the sense of going on a short trip, that is not this issue.
I don't know if that answers it or not.


----------



## SPGW

Clic Clac said:


> Does anyone know if that's the same for French citizens travelling to the UK?


A Fr citizen with settled status in the UK (from having lived and worked there previously) can live in, and be a job seeker in the UK, but they can't claim Fr benefits while doing that. If they do, they will have to pay back any Fr benefits received.


----------

